

Ask HN: Good place to find design gigs? - hajrice

I was wondering, since there are a few designers on HN and people posting design gigs, what's a good place to find design gigs?<p>I myself am a designer and have found HN a great resource for clients/partners(if you'd like to see my badass work, shoot me an email at hajrice@gmail.com)
======
bond
99designs.com

